# Aiden's first show!



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Bakewell was Aiden's first show. 
We went with the hopes of him learning a few things and possibly not misbehaving to much but got there and he proved us wrong!
He did so well....

He came 3rd in Shetland sheepdog puppy. 
He didnt bark at people, lunge at dogs to play or pull. He was a star! 

So proud of my little man.

Also got to meet Tanya too, she's lovely!!!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done Aiden! And well done you


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Well done to the both of you..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have already said congratulations on facebook but once again very well done to you and Aiden.

I looked on fossedata and the shetland sheepdog classes were big so an even bigger achievment at his and yourt first show.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you I am a very proud mummy! :001_tt1:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I congratulated on FB, but congrats on here too  x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

He was a little star - and was so well-behaved it wasn't true, especially when Quinny decided he was the love of his life and wanted to play!  He's a credit to you both and I predict a long and happy show career :thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats and see u at Garstang


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Well done!! All the practice has paid off! What a Fab start to showing


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

:thumbup: Congratulations.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

well done to the both of you...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you all, 
He was watching all the dogs yesterday and taking it all in so hopefully it will stick.

Val, Aiden and Quinny should get together more often. Quinny's so lovely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

New pictures of Aiden;

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/182470-aiden-august-2011-a.html


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

well done to you an aiden


----------

